# Envii Fitt



## Rob Fisher (1/10/17)

I have had the Fitt for a while now but have not been crazy about the juice so I haven't paid much attention to it... it's very cute and very comfortable in the hand... and when they released thier refillable pods I jumped at getting a pack... I have the green limited edition and with my refillable pods I got a Stormtrooper edition! I have filled it with XXX and am busy charging it... more later.

The Stormtrooper edition with refillable pods was a lot cheaper than my limited edition... time will tell if it's a win.



These closed systems are becoming very popular and making a refillable pod is a really good idea!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/17)

OK pods filled and fully charged... one with XXX and one with Phil and Demitri's Strawberry Malt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/17)

Watching closely @Rob Fisher !


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/17)

The Strawberry Malt does better in the Fitt than the XXX does...I think the flavour is pretty muted with both juices and I'm not sure these will see much use and that's a pity because they are damn cute! I will let the coils and wicks settle and keep trying them for a few days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (6/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had the Fitt for a while now but have not been crazy about the juice so I haven't paid much attention to it... it's very cute and very comfortable in the hand... and when they released thier refillable pods I jumped at getting a pack... I have the green limited edition and with my refillable pods I got a Stormtrooper edition! I have filled it with XXX and am busy charging it... more later.
> 
> The Stormtrooper edition with refillable pods was a lot cheaper than my limited edition... time will tell if it's a win.
> View attachment 108844
> ...


Very happy to find this thread!
Rob, after dozens of attempted device replacements for my better half, who likes a simple MTL similar to the pull of the old Nautilus mini, this one finally did the trick. She loved it instantly. Thing is, I got the version from the sirs with the refillable pod which is perfect, but they don't seem to have replacement coils. Do you know where I could find some locally? Or is it perhaps a re-buildable version that they stock? I didn't check and can't see further info on their site. Just filled it up and handed it over. Quite impressed with the device so far, might even need one for myself, just getting concerned I won't be able to get coils. 
Surprisingly difficult to find a good, basic, proper mtl device with small form-factor. Great little stealth setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/17)

KB_314 said:


> Very happy to find this thread!
> Rob, after dozens of attempted device replacements for my better half, who likes a simple MTL similar to the pull of the old Nautilus mini, this one finally did the trick. She loved it instantly. Thing is, I got the version from the sirs with the refillable pod which is perfect, but they don't seem to have replacement coils. Do you know where I could find some locally? Or is it perhaps a re-buildable version that they stock? I didn't check and can't see further info on their site. Just filled it up and handed it over. Quite impressed with the device so far, might even need one for myself, just getting concerned I won't be able to get coils.
> Surprisingly difficult to find a good, basic, proper mtl device with small form-factor. Great little stealth setup.



@KB_314 there are none locally I'm afraid... I ordered direct from Envii.


----------



## KB_314 (6/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @KB_314 there are none locally I'm afraid... I ordered direct from Envii.


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

KB_314 said:


> Surprisingly difficult to find a good, basic, proper mtl device with small form-factor



+1 on that 

Glad your other half likes it @KB_314 

I want a good MTL option too - to grab and go in a hurry when some of the other gear needs pitstopping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/10/17)

Silver said:


> +1 on that
> 
> Glad your other half likes it @KB_314
> 
> I want a good MTL option too - to grab and go in a hurry when some of the other gear needs pitstopping


The search continues @Silver 
I broke the news to her (that coils aren't locally available) an hour ago. I'm not sure what the next attempt will be though. Somewhat glad she didn't warm up to my Reo's & Kayfun 5, but quickly running out of options. She also needs a new mod now as well, not just a tank. Let me know if you come across anything and I will do the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

KB_314 said:


> The search continues @Silver
> I broke the news to her (that coils aren't locally available) an hour ago. I'm not sure what the next attempt will be though. Somewhat glad she didn't warm up to my Reo's & Kayfun 5, but quickly running out of options. She also needs a new mod now as well, not just a tank. Let me know if you come across anything and I will do the same



Ok, lets compare notes as we go


----------

